# Who Rides A Motorcycle



## BennyBrewster (4/1/06)

How many of my homebrew brotheren have also been bitten buy the bike bug ?

I have the following toys:

2003 Honda CB900
2005 Yamaha WR250F
2005 CRF50 (most dangerous of them all)
2000 CR250r


----------



## barls (4/1/06)

not me i got the "bug" bug. ie vws


----------



## nifty (4/1/06)

Yep, I have a 2000 GPX750F and a XR200 chook chaser. The wife has a Kwaka 550Z and a yammy 125 TTR.

cheers

nifty


----------



## Justin (4/1/06)

I used to ride. I still have my Suzuki GT250X7 but it's not currently registered because I can't afford insurance and rego on a car and bike.

I rode until I could drive a car without supervision (ie. got my P's). I used to ride to work. I loved it but soon realised that I wouldn't ride for long without an incident. I know too many friends with life long injuries from "minor" bike incidents. I rode until I could buy and drive my own car. No more bikes for me.

Sorry not to share your enthusiasm, but each to their own.

Mines for sale if anyone wants it. 

Cheers, Justin


----------



## BennyBrewster (4/1/06)

Personally I'd rather die riding one of my bikes than arrive safley to old age and die knowing I had lived a sensible and conservative life.


----------



## Doc (4/1/06)

I was into bikes many years ago. Last bike was an XJ750.
Still got some of the gear after moving countries, but no bike.
I wouldn't have the time to ride anyway these days (with young kids), so brewing is now my refuge and I don't have to leave the house 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Mercs Own (4/1/06)

Currently I have a BMW K1200S - an awesome machine! Dont get to ride as much as I would like! I have a gig in Swanhill in Feb so I am going to ride up for that and I cant wait! Planning on stopping in Bendigo for a spot of lunch at the Rifle Brigade Brewery and try their beer.


----------



## tangent (4/1/06)

used to ride heaps of bikes in the country but the 17yo commodore drivers make the city too risky.
my brother went for about 12 years without a car, just bikes.


----------



## RichLum (4/1/06)

Used to.
Last dirt bike was a '92 RM125
Last road bike as a '98 ZX6R

Was mainly a weekend rider (drive car to work - riding in the wet sucks) and was riding less and less a few years ago so sold the bike and bought a fast car instead.

Not the acceleration of a bike (small shove in the back rather than feeling like you are going to be sucked off the back of the bike) but more comfortable - and you can listen to your favourite CD at the same time 

Plus less chance of losing my licence or killing myself...

I do miss it overy now and then though... maybe when I get older and have more money and time...


----------



## Jazman (4/1/06)

a ahb member who is on holidays in sa from nt has a harley i think


----------



## berto (4/1/06)

Have a 2004 Scorpa 250 if that means anything to anybody here.


----------



## RobW (4/1/06)

Mercs Own said:


> Planning on stopping in Bendigo for a spot of lunch at the Rifle Brigade Brewery and try their beer.
> [post="100745"][/post]​



Mercs, I hope you're not disappointed. I was there a couple of years back and the beer was pretty ordinary. Maybe it's improved.


----------



## Ross (4/1/06)

I'm with Justin,

Gave up bikes long ago - & look forward to reaching my old age without a bike induced dissability (family would agree). My Senator HSV gives me all the speed I need in comfort & safety - Each to there own though  

P.S. There was piece on "Top Gear" the other night about one of the most common injuries from those racing bikes with the raised tank in front of the seat? - Yep, you got it - removed testies - This surgeon spends almost his entire work time stitching them back on :blink: ...


----------



## Mercs Own (4/1/06)

If ever I gonad myself on the tank I just get my wife to rub them better!  Bet you cant do that with your HSV!


----------



## muga (4/1/06)

Going to be getting my bike licence, had a ride of a mates CBR900 (04') a couple of weeks ago and it was great fun, so much power though.. probably a little too much..


----------



## Ross (4/1/06)

Mercs Own said:


> If ever I gonad myself on the tank I just get my wife to rub them better!  Bet you cant do that with your HSV!
> [post="100792"][/post]​



No - get much better & while I'm driving  ...


----------



## smashed jaffa (4/1/06)

Yep into it bigtime!

On my third BIKE now.

Had:

1984 BMW R80 (got rid of it - too young to ride this bike!)

1995 Suzuki GSXR1100 (great bike supa quik!)

Currently ride 2000 Honda VTR1000 Firestorm TWIN (noisy but great)

I never plan to ride in the dark or wet. I like my aggotts exactly where they are! (so does wifey! - occassionally)

I do drive a car most of the time tho. Alfa Romeo 156 Selespeed. I acquired an Alfa affliction in my youth and am (thankgoodness) almost cured, thanks to the cost of serviceing said monetary pit!

Smashed Jaffa :super:


----------



## Ross (4/1/06)

smashed jaffa said:


> Yep into it bigtime!
> 
> On my third BIKE now.
> 
> ...



Apt name   ....

My weakness back in Uk was Lancia's (Intergrale, rally car) - cried when I had to leave it behind...


----------



## wessmith (4/1/06)

Had a few bikes myself - many brews ago. 
1954 Matchless 500 twin (horrible)
1961 Triumph T5a 500 twin (indestructible)
1960 Triumph T110 650 twin with Steib sidecar (MAGIC!!) 

I learnt how to power drive and read the road with this last baby - only wish I could have kept it. Have pics somewhere but here is a shot of the sidecar.

Wes


----------



## Weizguy (4/1/06)

Ross said:


> Mercs Own said:
> 
> 
> > If ever I gonad myself on the tank I just get my wife to rub them better!  Bet you cant do that with your HSV!
> ...


 

Not here, kids...please! Boasting is so childish  

Anyway, that's potentially much more hazardous than riding a bike.


----------



## bradmcm (4/1/06)

A Chang Jiang CJ750 currently undergoing the world's longest restoration and a SYM DD50 scooter (Bolwell Jolie in Australia) to get me to work and back.


----------



## smashed jaffa (4/1/06)

Ross said:


> smashed jaffa said:
> 
> 
> > Yep into it bigtime!
> ...



Ross,

Nice car, although it was probably smart leaving it in the UK as imports from Pomgolia tend to go thru a 2nd puberty and get lots of acne when they arrive! Especially Italian imports from Pomgolia.

Cheers! :lol:


----------



## Tony M (4/1/06)

I have ridden a 1972 650V Trumphy for many years. but have been feeling a bit vunerable on it lately. Must have something to do with old age. Also have a little 250DR Suzie I only use once a year now on our death wish camping trip in the Murchison district.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/1/06)

As name suggests I have a Ducati 750 Monster...the carbed model. Best twin evermade untill they droped it and went to 800..silly mistake. I do ride in the rain, and some of my best rides have been in rain. But hail aint much fun...

Missus has 750ss...the injected one...that is getting sold...she cant reach the ground and now she likes the look of the new Monster S4r...but at $22,000 she will have to wait a bit...


Owning 2 Ducati's does not make you rich...just a poor rich man


----------



## barfridge (4/1/06)

bradmcm said:


> A Chang Jiang CJ750 currently undergoing the world's longest restoration and a SYM DD50 scooter (Bolwell Jolie in Australia) to get me to work and back.
> [post="100811"][/post]​


Are you also on OCAU.MC? There can't be too many other Chang Jiang's in Australia.

I ride a 2005 Kawasaki GPX250, for the next month or so. Then I turn 30, and will reward myself with a big bike, or type unknown at this stage. I've recently had all the fun of testriding, been fanging about on all sorts of things.

Here is a pic of my current little beast:


----------



## BennyBrewster (4/1/06)

Here is my newest on the day I got her. :super:


----------



## NRB (4/1/06)

Used to, but not anymore. Had some fun days, but I value my life more than some motorists do.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (4/1/06)

Wasnt going to reply to this one, too many painfully happy memories.

I rode for many years in the UK all year round, went to rallies, IOM TT, continental touring, actively involved in MAG & BMF as well as the local MCC's. When Mrs. Vlad fell preggers the oldies were relieved that we would have to stop biking, but I was one step ahead, bought a BMW sideacar outfit. Leading links. 15" wheels, Unit connections, the full Monty. The touring carried on, including junior.
When it was time to spread our wings further afield and come to the Lucky Country we bought the outfit with us. But the Lucky country had other plans for me. I had to sell it to buy a van and get geared up for work (carpenter), with the self promise that it is only until we get back on our feet.
16 years later. I must get back on my feet soon.
Many happy memories.
(please excuse tears on the keyboard).


----------



## recharge (4/1/06)

Had quite a few in the past
About 10 i think
Then i hit a kangaroo 500 m from home (hurts) swore id never ride again but alas the bug does not go away so currently restoring a Moto Guzzi Lemans (M1) 
Motors rebuilt
Frames in primer
Stainless bolt kit on its way from US
All slowed down a bit since i discovered kegs tho.


----------



## Boozy the clown (5/1/06)

My first bike was an XR200, bullet proof for me and my mate + the 'other' mate who thought he had divine right to it. Great bike couldn't kill it, sold it to some turkey who thought it was a 2 stroke, XR had one last stroke and died.
.
.
Dreamt of bikes.
.
.
Many moons later got my hands on an Aprillia Pegaso 650, its still for sale at picton bikes!.
.
.
Italians suck at part support, lets go deutchlander!
.
.
BMW 1150RT-P Noice!
.
.
My son loves it too, single seater only, yes the scratches on the pannier were there when i bought it, then I added my own...
.
Did you know that not many men can lift 300kg of bike when it is on its side? I cant!
.
Love it though, two wheeled car, yet to have my first major service, may hate it then.


----------



## Boozy the clown (5/1/06)

PS, the only thing about the beemer that sucks... its a German bike, brilliantly engineered, great power smooth, stable, (even in nasty cross winds and the b-double shuffle) Man, it handles Bowral chill like no other, but i shit you not, hot day? you SUFFER!
.
Hans says "Ya, but in ze deutchland there ist lesser of ze ot dayz"
.
I sayz, "Hans, please more air, I ist zuffocating"
.
Hans says, "Nein, you just need und more German weiss beir"
.
Und I agree.


----------



## barfridge (5/1/06)

A bike like that, you'd just turn on the climate control, while sipping your coffee from the cupholder and playing a cd or 6.

(yes, I am jealous, 'tis a fine beast)


----------



## Boozy the clown (5/1/06)

Being police issue they put the battery where the stereo would have gone for easy access, and just for a tease they leave the speakers on place in the dashboard!.
.
Who said Germans arn't funny buggers?
.
One day those speakers will pump!


----------



## Zwickel (5/1/06)

the problem with the heat you may have is only, because you can not drive fast enough in Australia to get enough cooling-air.

You know, Germany is probably one of the only country that has not yet any speed-limit.

Just come over and have a ride with me at >230km/h on our Autobahn :beerbang: 

... and have a beer after that, or two...or three....


----------



## Boozy the clown (5/1/06)

'allegedly' this Beemer wont go any faster than 180kph (according to NSW highway patrol, and one other source)(BMW does say 200+, bollocks!, erm, so i'm told...) The K1200 is a faster beast i have been lead to believe...
.
No autobahn here as yet, legal top speed 110kph (give 10% say the nice cops)(grumpy cops book you)... Oh mein autobahn, mein henchen, yar yar...
.
No fair, 4am, no cars, look out for 'roos, wombats (big danger) and echnidas and other shit and you might make it to work and back!


----------



## Boozy the clown (5/1/06)

And Zwickel, only one other place, Northern Territory Aus has unrestricted speed limit, if you are mad enough to do it, in the middle of nowhere with no help, you go for it!. Ever seen a semi with X amount of trailers doing 150kph plus? I havent but have have heard of it... caught in a dust cloud? dont stop dude! keep going fast and pray! otherwise some truck and 200 cattle with squish you big time!


----------



## Zwickel (5/1/06)

thanks Boozy, when Im in Australia for hollidays, Ill be very calm, there are too many unknown hazards on the roads, as well as you are driving on the wrong side of road. 

...but if I consider... in Germany Im mostly driving also on the wrong side...
because taking over.... 

here a pic of our two babies:







1200 ccm Suzuki GSX
850 ccm Yamaha TDM

makes fun


----------



## Screwtop (5/1/06)

30 odd years ago used to spend a lot of time on the back of these things going fast. And a lot of time in between being driven around after injuries. Story has always been the same for me - buy another one, crash it, sell it and swear/promise family never to buy another and then do it all over again a few years later. It's been ten years now, concentrate on brewing! concentrate on brewing! concentrate.

I LOVE EM


----------



## BennyBrewster (5/1/06)

Get dirt bikes guys !!! and come riding with me.


----------



## Snow (5/1/06)

Get a mountain bike guys...and come riding with me!

Motorbikes are for lazy wusses.

h34r: h34r:


----------



## recharge (5/1/06)

Snow said:


> Get a mountain bike guys...and come riding with me!
> 
> Motorbikes are for lazy wusses.
> 
> ...



Well i have a hybrid so if you just jump on yours and ride over I'll go riding with you


----------



## nonicman (5/1/06)

Snow said:


> Get a mountain bike guys...and come riding with me!
> 
> Motorbikes are for lazy wusses.
> 
> ...



Mountain bikes rock, I'll join you Snow. A mate in Sydney who rides a Hayabusa (High Abuser as he calls it) put me off bikes. In one year he smashed his collar bones, then when that was fixed one of his hips amongst other bones as well as having to replace the first Hayabusa with another. He has trouble going through metal detectors as does a motor cycle courier mate. Though he was managed 300km on the Hay plains.


----------



## Snow (5/1/06)

nonicman said:


> Snow said:
> 
> 
> > Get a mountain bike guys...and come riding with me!
> ...



Yeah they can certainly cause some damage! I don't get off-road as much as I'd like these days, because of kids, work and....homebrewing , but I did manage to snap an Avanti Competitor frame, tear my ankle ligaments and donate a few kilos of skin to mother earth over the last couple of years!

- Snow


----------



## BennyBrewster (5/1/06)

satchmo said:


> Hi all finally a topic I can relate to.
> 
> 1993 VT 1100 with 33,000 Ks is my ride. I love this bike.
> 
> ...



nice bike !

those pipes look loud ! :beerbang:


----------



## chiller (5/1/06)

Sorry about the image quality.

This is my favourite bike so far.

I've had a few since I was 16.


----------



## Darren (5/1/06)

You sporting a beard there steve?


----------



## chiller (5/1/06)

Darren said:


> You sporting a beard there steve?
> [post="101081"][/post]​



Yes Darren,

Lost the beard -- and most of the hair -- I still have the bike though


----------



## Zwickel (5/1/06)

satchmo said:


> Zwickel Ihr Motorrad is sehr gut! Wie alt ist dein Motorrad?


hi satchmo,

You own a very nice bike. I guess, it makes a lot of fun riding it.

Our (my wife ist a passionate biker too) bikes are already 6years old and one has 45000km and the other one 28000 km on the counter.

Im riding motorbikes since I was 16years old. Now Im 58 and all my bones are still unbroken. 

But one thing does not match at all: drinking beer and riding bike! not at the same time.

Riding motorbikes is a little bit like brewing beer, if you have ever startet it, you get stuck on it.

Cheers


----------



## Spun (12/1/06)

Bikes are my other great passion (I haven't owned a car since '96). Here's my current ride a Suzuki Vstrom 650. It's an all roads tourer and has taken me to many interesting places such as Cabramurra (Australia's highest town and literaly just up the road)






and Cobar (on the way back from the Mt Grenfell rock art site).


----------



## Offline (7/6/06)

I have 3 at the moment

1998 Ducati 916 (Bought it new)
1998 Suzuki RMX 250 (Bought near new)
Road race bike (Honda NSR 250 rolling chassis with a Yamaha TT/XT 600cc engine)

Ill post some photo's another day if I remember.


----------



## Slurpdog (7/6/06)

Ahhh, a decent off topic thread.
DRZ400, ridden everyday to work, and a spare set of wheels for the dirt.
Binacrombi Trail Park in a week and a half, can't wait!
Just finished a resto on a Ymaha YSR50 and managed to get it rego'd too.
Ought to be worth a few quid.
Got bitten by the bug bad in the early 90's and the list of bike reads like this:

84 KR250
90 ZZR600
95 ZX6R
93 CBR900RR
97 GSXR600 - Road raced this for 4 years and had the time of my life.
96 KTM250
03 DRZ250
04 TTR250 
00DRZ400
88 YSR50

My wife wouldn't let me give up bikes as I'm hell to live without them.
Miss the roadracing though, but it would be grounds for divorce if I went back ATM


----------



## Zizzle (7/6/06)

Had this little beast for a about 5 years now.






Been riding since I got a Pee Wee 50 for my seventh birthday. 
Also owned:
74 DT175
8? DT175
?? KDX200
84 KR250
90 RGV250


----------



## barfridge (8/6/06)

Time to update with my new bike (well, almost 6 months old now). It's a Kawasaki ER6-n, funny looking thing, but eats up the twisty bits like a blowfly on speed.

http://members.iinet.net.au/~cilla/bike/er6%201024.jpg


----------



## Busboy (8/6/06)

Barfridge, I haven't heard of this one. From the photo it looks like a 600cc twin. Am I right?


----------



## barfridge (8/6/06)

Busboy: yeah, 650cc parallel twin. It's lots of fun, and for some reason the front wheel keeps coming off the ground.


----------



## bindi (8/6/06)

Yep, I ride <_< a Dyna Glide HD 1450cc seven and half years old [Feb 99] and never missed a beat with 100K+ on the clock. Started on British bikes in 72, remember Lucas 'the prince of darkness'  ] and gears and foot brake the other side? Took awhile to adjust, hill starts took awhile to re-learn on the Jappers, then the usual Jap crap, then 7 good Yamaha, now I just cruise B) .


----------



## ntboozer (9/6/06)

Started off on a Suzi DR250 many moons ago, stepped up to a 750 Katana (pop up headlight) early 90's and got smashed up pretty bad by a hit and run driver - nearly lost a leg out of that one. Stayed off bikes for a while then got a Kwaka ZZR1100 mid 90's. Sold it a few years latter and stuck to 4 wheels until I moved from Brisbane. Moved to the NT in 2000, 2001 saw me with a brand new Suzi Hayabusa GSX1300R. Sold it late 2002 cause I got bored with going fast in a straight line (not to many twisty bits around Katherine). Unrestricted roads do get boring - trust me. Now in Darwin and miss the Busa - would have been fun in the traffic  
Cheers
nt
:beer:


----------



## browndog (10/6/06)

Well NTBoozer, this ought to bring back some memorys for you. It's my 84 pop-up. Bought it trashed for $1000 last year and spent some time bringing it back to original. When I was a young bloke I was into Ducati's big time. These days I just enjoy riding to work and about town.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Keifer (10/6/06)

I got me a 91 CBR 250 RR at the moment. In six months i'll get a 600 when im off my P's and get some track glass for my 250. I love riding, rain, sun, windy, doesn't matter!


----------



## markr (13/6/06)

Started with a VTR250, then had a Ducati 750S for a few years. Loved that but was putting too many k's on it commuting 100km a day, so traded it when it hit 55,000km for a Yamaha FZ1. Brilliant bike. Fast, comfortable and you can stick a carton in the Givi top box I just put on it. There's a pic here: http://flickr.com/photos/markr/62632891/


----------



## sinkas (13/6/06)

I have got a 1976 Suzuki RE5, not pretty or fast and handles poorly, but its different...


----------



## bindi (13/6/06)

I ride this beast B)


----------



## big d (13/6/06)

Must have been on holidays as jazman suggested so i missed this thread till now.
Ride a 90 Harley Fatboy.Used to ride a ducati 900 S2.
Thinking of upping the anti with a 124cube ss motor etc but man its big $$$$$$$$$$$$.Dream on.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## barfridge (13/6/06)

124 cu in? That's almost 2 litres, right? In a harley that's gotta be good for at least 90 horsepower.


----------



## big d (13/6/06)

yep thats right barfridge except its good for around 140hp +.The Brett Stephens special is good for 180hp.


----------



## benhobbs (20/6/06)

I've been riding for years, and just corrupted some other family members into getting their licences.....

I've got a 2002 ZX6R, planning on giving myself a ZX10R for my birthday in August though.

Wife rides a 2000 Ducati Monster 750, and I share my commuter CB250 with my son to learn on when I am not taking it to work.

The ZX6R has done a touch over 70,000km now, and still going strong, but it's time for a new one after running out of fingers to count how many sets of tyres it has been through.

Cheers
Ben


----------



## fraser_john (21/6/06)

I have been riding for over 20 years, have a 2000 Kawasaki GTR1000, but sadly have to give it up, have finally linked my sore back to a fractured vertebrae (.sp?) from an accident 10 years ago, that riding my bike seems to be aggravating. I was riding it 200Km each day from Drysdale to/from Melbourne for work (rain hail or shine).

Its always nice passing people in their four wheeled coffins all stacked up in the traffic. Ha ha.....waiting for the flack.....


----------



## Chad (21/6/06)

I have a Suzuki GSXR600 2005.



And my G/F has a Aprilia Mojito 125. This is so cool to ride.


----------



## Phrak (8/8/06)

Came accross this topic while searching for fire extinguishers. I guess the "Fire"blade posts matched the search 

I ride as well, got a 2001 Yammie V-Star 1100 Classic. It's currently off the road at present, waiting for a new tank to be delivered from the states - Had a disagreement with a bus on the M2 back in December  First ever acco after a number of years riding, and walked away without a scratch, literally (touch wood)! It was a very personal reminder why I always wore my protective gear.


----------



## big d (8/8/06)

Good to see this topic revived again.I had forgotten all about our bike riding members.My harley is currently dead due to an electrical problem :angry: Hope to get some more bits and pieces soon that should fix it else wise it may gather some more dust again.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (22/8/06)

How many of you ride a motorcycle like  :excl:


----------



## Steve (22/8/06)

That is sensational SG!
Cheers
Steve

P.S. Yep ridden bikes when growing up in England. Couldnt afford cars. Had a bike here for 12 months before realising I had to re-sit my test to transfer my bike licence. It was a beautiful old Kawasaki Z650.
Steve


----------



## Boozy the clown (22/10/06)

Check this thing out. My father inlaw bought it at an English auction for 2000 pounds. Its some sort of harley or davdison (only one half of the duo) deal with a euro bike manufacturer. Its a 350cc bike which came from a US base in Germany. FIL tells me the rear box is for the gun, must be a stumpy gun?


----------



## Maxt (23/10/06)

I ride a Kwaka Zephyr, but what I want for christmas is....


----------



## barfridge (23/10/06)

I got to be a passenger in a different sort of bike yesterday:






The WA road racing club had a tryout day for thier sidecars, trying to drum up more interest. I don't think I've ever had more fun on a bike than I had yesterday. But it's hard on the body. I have bruises everywhere, and I feel like a geriatric this morning, everything hurts.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (23/10/06)

....like to see you do that after a stein of Kreik.


----------



## barfridge (23/10/06)

hehe, nice one.

It almost got that bad, after I had a large choc milk for lunch. It's not on my recommended list of things to do before high-g activities.


----------



## shane_vor (23/10/06)

I have a VOR EN450 that I ride sometimes...I note noone's posted up owning one of those!
Benny, when you set out for a ride give us a yell or visit dirtblokes if you haven't already!


----------



## barfridge (23/10/06)

A mate of mine has a VOR 530 in full supermotard trim. I pit crew for him occasionally. He gets held back on the longer courses by only hacing a 5 speed box, but otherwise it's lots and lots of fun on the big thumpers.


----------



## bindi (6/11/06)

Slightly off topic <_< but you guys would understand.
Almost "shit myself" last weekend, I was riding "point" [ahead off the pack] for a poker run, not my club but we were invited by another "patch" to ride, anyway I had a brother riding bitch on the back and I was doing 120 around a large sweeper into another bend, when as I came around the next bend ahead of us was a large tree across the road :blink: , my mate is hitting me in the ribs to brake [which I was] I put the bakes on and was yelling STOP which I did about 3" from it, safe? no way! around the bend comes a Troop carrier who locks up his brakes and is going sideway for us, he gets it together and and bounces over the tree big-time and I just sat there with my balls in my mouth as others pulled the tree [with much effort] off the road.
What would have happened if the whole pack came on it?  
Bikes are fun.


----------



## FazerPete (5/4/07)

markr said:


> Started with a VTR250, then had a Ducati 750S for a few years. Loved that but was putting too many k's on it commuting 100km a day, so traded it when it hit 55,000km for a Yamaha FZ1. Brilliant bike.



I can't believe I missed this thread at the time so sorry to bring it back up again but I've got to agree with you there Mark. I've got an 05 FZ1 as well and it's the best all rounder made IMO. Very quick but quite happy to putt around or go touring if you want to. I've ridden the new injected one and unfortunately I think it's lost some of it's flexibility but it's even quicker if yo ucan believe that. I still prefer mine though.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (9/4/07)

My forst Motorised transport was one of these baby's







A 1986 Honda CH250 (Spacy), I bought it back in 1994 when scooters weren't trendy, they were just a good way to get into a punch up with that certain type of guy on a "real bike" who couldn't help but insult me when sitting at the traffic lights. It always seemed to really surprise them to have a guy get off a "girls bike" and threaten to tear them a new one, occasionally following up when required.. Mind you, I never once had a single comment from a fair dinkum biker in colours. They seemed to really like the scoot. For which I am eternally grateful.

The scoot was fantastic, 250cc, so plenty of grunt for city traffic, cruised easily at 110kmh on the freeway (topped out at about 125 with a tailwind) handled well and never stopped going even once.

Rode the bike for 5 years until a nasty incident with a silver Camry saw the Spacy head off to motor scooter heaven. After that it was a 500 Yamaha dirt bike, a Suziki GN250, then a 1976 Kwaka Z900. I loved the Z and rode it till some prick stole it.

3 years bikeless,then I got the itch.... had a good long think about the different bikes I had ridden over the years, and decided that the best of them had been the first of them.

After a year of searching for a good one, I am now once again the proud rider of a (1988 this time) Honda CH250. But these days I dont have to punch anyone..... thank christ

Thirsty


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (9/4/07)

BennyBrewster said:


> How many of my homebrew brotheren have also been bitten buy the bike bug ?
> 
> I have the following toys:
> 
> ...



I have the following work of art. 1999 Triumph Sprint + an old 95 XR600. The sprint is my casual week-ender


----------



## AUHEAMIC (10/4/07)

I learnt to ride in 1975 on a 1974 Yamaha AG175. I couldnt touch the ground so my old man would hold the bike up while I got on and catch the bike when I stoped. I have been riding ever since then.

My current bike is a 2004 Suzuki 1200 bandit which I ride to work every day. Unfortunately since I started a family I dont get out to play much.


----------



## FazerPete (10/4/07)

I'm amazed there's so many of us riders on here. If anyone in Melbourne is interested, it'd be a good day to ride out to a microbrewery somewhere (Grand Ridge maybe) and try and organise a brewery tour and a couple of tastings, not too many though because we have to ride home. Of course it could be made into an overnighter if you want to make a real mess.

Any interest in combining the 2 best hobbies available?


----------



## Thirsty Boy (10/4/07)

FazerPete said:


> I'm amazed there's so many of us riders on here. If anyone in Melbourne is interested, it'd be a good day to ride out to a microbrewery somewhere (Grand Ridge maybe) and try and organise a brewery tour and a couple of tastings, not too many though because we have to ride home. Of course it could be made into an overnighter if you want to make a real mess.
> 
> Any interest in combining the 2 best hobbies available?



Yep, I'm up for it. If we are heading to Grand Ridge though... I might need a bit of a head start on the scoot!! I can cruise at 95, maybe 100, anything more than that and it gets a bit flighty, It'll go at 120, but it isn't fun.

It'd piss in a jaunt down to Red Hill or something though.

Thirsty


----------



## warb (10/4/07)

barls said:


> not me i got the "bug" bug. ie vws



haha. know what you mean... also got a 60's monkey bike for the boy..


----------



## hewy (11/4/07)

This is my beast:





Had it for a couple of years now and dont get out as much as I would like to.

Just like everyone else says, I am an addict.


----------



## FazerPete (11/4/07)

Thirsty Boy said:


> It'd piss in a jaunt down to Red Hill or something though.



Grand Ridge was just a suggestion so I'm open to other ideas. Red Hill's not too exciting to me though because I live about 5 minutes away from it. I'm not sure where else there is but I suppose that I could take you and anyone else interested on a tour of the peninsula as part of it if we can't come up with anywhere else.

I'm happy to cruise along at any speed so don't worry about being a little slow.


----------



## petesbrew (17/4/07)

Check out my beast :super: 

It needs new tubes, slicks and pegs (cos I am soooo sic at doing tricks) :lol:


----------



## Phrak (18/4/07)

You drinking at work again Pete? ;P


----------



## petesbrew (18/4/07)

Phrak said:


> You drinking at work again Pete? ;P



Nah I'm having an AFD, Tim. Slow times at work thats all!


----------



## Adamt (18/4/07)

"It's a sledgehammer..." :lol:


----------



## gabba (20/4/07)

Gday,
just joined the Forum.
I was a bike rider up untill July last year. Now have a broken 98 ZX6, sitting in garage awaiting a cashflow injection to get back on the road. I am suffering from garaged bike syndrome, where the only medication i find helpful is beer.

Hope to see you all at a Pub, Phillip Island or in the Royal National Park one day.

Cheers


----------



## Brewer_010 (20/4/07)

Just found this thread...
HANGING to get back on two wheels...used to ride years ago - 
in order of ownership:
Suzuki ??250 (2 stroke clanger, lots of smoke)
Suzuki GN250
Kwaka GPX250 import (twin front discs, went great....til I wrecked it)
Kwaka GPX600
Honda CB750
Suzuki GSX750

Next bike will be a honda VFR800...or a VTR1000


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/4/07)

Real men Ride *DUCATI's* B) 

But I am biased.... B)


----------



## Brewer_010 (20/4/07)

> Real men Ride DUCATI's



yeah yeah, and I'd cruise past your broken down carcass on my Jappa! h34r:  

(if I had one.... <_< )


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/4/07)

I have not known to many new Dukes that break down..... :super: And the old ones are much quicker than you think

Know lots of blokes who have fallen off their Kawahondayamsuzi's ...


----------



## FazerPete (20/4/07)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I have not known to many new Dukes that break down..... :super: And the old ones are much quicker than you think



I only know 2 blokes that have em and 1 caught fire from the wonderful Italian electrics and the other one wouldn't start after he ran out of fuel because the fuel pump only works when the engine is running. Great Italian catch 22 logic there. :unsure: 

Give me jap reliability and engineering anytime. BTW the it's the knob on top of the bike that crashes so that argument's fairly irrelevant.


----------



## paulm (20/4/07)

Just noticed this thread - mmmm... beer & bikes.

Been riding bikes since I was 17, but only had a few -

1970 Suzuki 250 Hustler
1971 Suzuki 500 Titan
1972 Kwaka 750 H2 widow-maker (lucky I wasn't married at the time)
Big Gap (children, mortgages etc)
1998 Suzuki TLR (Sunday bike)
2005 Suzuki DRZ400-SM (commuter), but lusting after this - http://www.aprilia.com.au/images/site/sxv3s.jpg

Don't have a car any more and probably never will again.

Despite the rumors that Ducatis always break-down I have a mate with an 84 MHR 900 that runs like a dream and still goes beautifully on the open road, but can't be ridden in town unless unless you have steel tendons in your left wrist.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/4/07)

MMm...Dukes still have a mans clutch.....


And if you real reliability and engineering, BMW will kick the japs all over the place.


Just why is it all jap bikes look and feel the same....its only the stickers that tell them apart *( runs to shed and grabs heavy dury flame suite.. *h34r: )


----------



## big d (21/4/07)

FWIW i used to own a Ducati 900S2 and it never broke down. Now own a 90 FLSTF Harley and its not running due to freight requirements strip down to get to WA.Just a wee bit to do to get it going again.Anyway if i had a few extra coins i would sell up and buy a 1096 any day.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Brewer_010 (21/4/07)

big d said:


> FWIW i used to own a Ducati 900S2 and it never broke down. Now own a 90 FLSTF Harley and its not running due to freight requirements strip down to get to WA.Just a wee bit to do to get it going again.Anyway if i had a few extra coins i would sell up and buy a 1096 any day.
> 
> Cheers
> Big D



I never actually owned a Ducati but I'm perpetuating the myth....

In fact the only person I knew who owned one had a non mechanical problem with it. When riding over a pothole the wheel got flattened.....ooops.

And Harley Davidson....jesus, don't start!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/4/07)

Brewer_010 said:


> I never actually owned a Ducati but I'm perpetuating the myth....
> 
> In fact the only person I knew who owned one had a non mechanical problem with it. When riding over a pothole the wheel got flattened.....ooops.
> 
> And Harley Davidson....jesus, don't start!




Dont talk to me about the soft rims on some Dukes :angry: Big potholes will dent the rims. But atleast they are soft enough to fix. The jap ones are hard and crack

FWIW, a mate lent me his Fatboy, was like riding a tractor, only need ed 2 gears, heaps of torque, but felt really dead, but comfy. When I jumped back on mine, it was like riding something alive that was begging to be ridden *hard and fast*. One good thing about a Duke is , the harder you ride it, the better the bike likes it.


----------



## glennheinzel (22/4/07)

I started off on a Yamaha PeeWee 80 years ago, had several years break and bought a Kwacker GPX-250, had several years break and bought a Yamaha TRX-850.

I would love a GSXR-750, however I would try to ride the bike to its limits rather than mine.


----------



## Prawned (1/5/07)

I ride a 06' WR250f, but im trying to sell it to get a road bike.. will start at the bottom of the range when i get the cash.. would probably kill myself on a 500cc+ road bike


----------



## JCG (2/5/07)

I have a Suzuki SV650, but its up for sale. I think my next bike will be an old one looking to be restored proberbly a Harley, Duke, or BMW.

JCG


----------



## micka (4/6/07)

Hi I have a 2001 Ninja
For sale at moment Melbourne area
$7000 ono


----------



## Keifer (5/6/07)

> Anyway if i had a few extra coins i would sell up and buy a 1096 any day.



1098 anyone ??







here's some spam...


----------



## barfridge (5/6/07)

One of the best things about living in Perth is having lots of mates who fly out to the mines. They have some serious coin to spend.

2 of them recently purchased 1098 Tricolore (a limited edition upspec model), and are engaged in a fierce battle to see who can get the most bling. They have both spent over $10 grand, on top of a ~$35k base price for the bike.

Crazy! But nice to drool over.


----------



## browndog (15/12/07)

Yes, an old topic, but i just traded my 750 Kat on a 93 ZZ-R 1100, what a beast. It is currently unregistered, but all it need is the seat reupholstered (I hope). I can't wait to get it out on an open road, wooo hooo.




cheers

Browndog


----------



## Tony M (15/12/07)

I have just watched these two videos. I cant believe the skill of these blokes, the machines seem to be hard wired to their brains.

Ride a motorcycle: 

Ride a bicycle:


----------



## Steve (17/12/07)

I used to ride a beautiful old Kawasaki Z650.....  

Cheers
Steve


----------



## warra48 (17/12/07)

Rode from about 1964 till the mid 70's.
In order of ownership:
50 cc Berini
650 cc AJS
750 cc Norton Atlas
750 cc Suzuki (the waterbottle)


----------



## sathid (17/12/07)

lol. Fancy finding a bike thread in a beer forum (I've been perpetuating the reverse for some time now ) 

I've got a 1994 KX125, that I never get a chance to ride, and a 1986 rz250f that has slowly (and expensively) been making the transition to an all out rz350 streetfighter.

Must be coming on 3 years now...


----------



## Cameron (20/12/07)

I ride a Honda VTR250 and have a 2008 Suzuki GSXR-750 on order, expected to arrive around April next year.


----------



## barfridge (20/12/07)

Slowly but surely, PSB is taking over the world. I love it


----------



## sathid (20/12/07)

I count three (including myself). How many more Jeff?


----------



## FireBlade (20/12/07)

My first post here. I've only just started brewing, so i'm a hell of a lot more comfortable in a bike thread than a beer one. I have a KTM450EXC at the moment, but over the years i've had various roadies and dirt bikes, done a bit of road racing and generally i'm always riding something when ever i'm able to. Bikes are a lifestyle choice, and I choose to ride them.


----------



## glennheinzel (20/12/07)

My TRX-850 is up for sale. It is a great bike, but I just don't have the time to ride it.

I used to work at MCA in Sydney. It includes around $2,500 of extras. Individual items include Staintune exhaust, alarm, workshop manual, carbon fibre rear hugger, carbon fibre tank protector, carbon fibre triple clamp protector, engine cowl, smaller front sprocket, braided brakes (front and back), sheepskin seat covers, DynoJet air filter and ventura rack. I've also got the DynoJet jet kit which was never installed. Besides all the accessories, the bike has 11 months rego, new Bridgestone BT014 front tyre and near new Bridgestone BT014 rear tyre. It also has a new battery and new rubber footpeg grips.

Its a 99 model with 50,000 km's (mostly country travel). One superbike school day (hence photo).

Let me know if you (or anyone) are interested.


----------



## sathid (21/12/07)

Nice!

I'm a big fan of the trx!

Look great with a few R1 suspension and braking components on them...


----------



## barfridge (21/12/07)

sathid said:


> I count three (including myself). How many more Jeff?


erm...Eukanuba, devils altar boy, fooze and a few more.


----------



## Cameron (23/12/07)

barfridge said:


> erm...Eukanuba, devils altar boy, fooze and a few more.



We'll take over. 

Resistance is futile.

Took my father in laws brand spanking VStrom out for a flog today, good fun.


----------



## bindi (23/12/07)

This beast is 9 years old in the new year and has never let me down [well I did drop it on wet grass once  ]


----------



## domfergo (23/12/07)

Gday

never owned my own car, always had bikes B) 

CB250 - first bike, did 21000km on it(still got it)

and now i have a new 06 Sprint st which has 5200km on it now

only ever had one crash and it was my own fault (badley hungover trying to get to work at 7am) 

would not have it anyother way

although i was out riding yesterday in that massive storm that has just passed vic\nsw and would of liked a roof and heating!!!

cheers


----------



## frasertag (1/1/08)

Once apon a time I used to ride bikes
until one day... I had an accident.. 

I was riding a KE250 Dirt bike it was fully registered and we were staying on a farm. The farm was 4000 od achres so quite large how ever the front paddock was rather small, there was quite thick bushs around the caravan area aswell not much good for riding. there was a firetrail that leads to a big hill, very steep although you wouldnt think it from the photos we took... anyways it was a really tough hill to climb full of dirt ruts and large rocks. you needed to screw the throttle on learn far forward and go for it. Day 1 fine all 3 bikes made it up. the otherside of the hill was loaded with tracks to ride on, had a creek to swim in (although leeches seemed to like us). Day 2 fine all 3 bikes made it up. Day 3 I stuttered around halfway dropped the bike slid back down the hill a decent amount, mates helped me up held me there and i launched from 1/3 the way up the hill. then the 3rd bike my mate was on he was on an old 175 4 stroke and lost momentum around 3/4way slid down till about 1/2way and then we helped in launch from halfway and he made it up.
So while we were on this side of the hill this time we decided to head down a different track and it took us to our neighbours paddock. Nice old man had a few potty sheep that got in the way... anyways he said it was fine to head down the main road and enter through his gate instead of trying to climb this crazy hill everday... We were happy as pigs in mud!!! 

Anyways Day 4 came it was the 2nd last day of being on the farm
around 25litres of petrol left, no food left as we ate it all the night before.. 
Headed out through neighbours paddock over the hill to the creek we managed to catch 3 yabbies for ourselfs so 1 each!! w00t
around 2pm we arrived back at our caravan and sat down and prepaired the single yabbie each for our dinner.. 
Mate said to me we should go have one last blast to the creek to see if we could find anymore. at this point my other mates bike was not working as he dropped it and snapped the clutch lever and we didnt have a spare, he was going to go on the back of my bike but decided he would just bum around and read a book.

So out the front gate to the neighbours, over the hill to the creek, seen a couple of snakes but no more yabbies. decided we should head back.
it was now about 4pm, just got back on the main road which was around 4meters wide and with large embankments on either side. anyways my mate speed up abit to be sitting in front of me about 25 meters, we were following a long left hand turn when i came around that blind corner there was a large hay truck sideways accross the road, i layed the bike down and got run over by two sets of double wheels, my petrol tank exploded i got covered in fuel, luckly i didnt ignite as i was on dirt. my left leg was broken and left sizzling on the exhaust pipe. the bike was quickly moved by the truck driver. I had broken both my wrists. suffered a large internal head injury but luckly i was wearing a full faced helmet. what had happended is the truck driver was speeding to get home the part of the turn we were going around followed into a uphill straight for us and a downhill straight for him. The area we were in everyone new who went where and when kinda thing. He was doing around 110kmh down hill in the middle of the road when my mate came round the corner he spooked the driver he chucked on the brakes fish tailed 3 times before he met me and then crashed into the embankment. 

I had broken my femer and both my wrists. Not so bad i was thinking after the inital xray at yass, they then rushed me to canberra hostpital. it was then relised after my toes started turning blue i was getting gang-green as my femer had crushed my fermeral artery. I had no blood going to my leg for around 5 hours. they did some tests and a 6 hour operation. this involved a large cut from my knee to my ankel to relieve pressure. id also burnt the inside of my leg 3rd degree on the exhaust. 8 operations and 8 years on im doing much better, i have gotten married, i have a daughter, i have purchased a house. But i still cannot move my foot properly around 80%, i still have pins and needles in my foot all day everyday (kinda get used to it) the front of my shin is totally numb. 

I do miss riding bikes though, the wrx just isnt the same. but i have a family now and dont want to risk my life on the road. perhaps ill get a small dirt bike one day as i live on 14 achres.


----------



## browndog (3/1/08)

Jeez FT,
lucky you are still alive after that one mate. Life is a bit of a lottery isn't it, we all have tickets in it, riding motorcycles just gives you more than others. 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## wambesi (5/1/08)

Just started into the bike world myself in April. Got a CB250 for now which meets my current needs, love to ride (used to have dirt bikes as a kid).
Its basically a commuter to work, but I manage to get the odd ride at other times in (three kids limits my time with bike and beer!). Looking at a bigger bike in maybe a year or three after I put some more $$ away on the people mover.... :blink:


----------



## sid (23/1/08)

motorcycles and beer, they go hand in hand, heh.

I've had a number of bikes everything from rice rockets to britsh to german, at the moment I have a buell 1996 s1 lightning parked in the garage, bought it new in 1998, came from Aussie, the idea was to keep it forever..............but we'll see


----------



## darrell.wallace (23/1/08)

I have Suzuki GSXF 750. 

My Father in-law always tells me that motorcyclists are temporary Australians, because of how dangerous he thinks it is. Having recently moved to canberra and having a few near misses with drivers on the wrong side of the road etc i am starting to agree with him. Anyway the winters in canberra are not a pleasant place to have a bike. It also makes it a bit hard to pick up the kids from day care on the bike.


----------



## Linz (22/7/08)

Anyone on Scooters (Vespa,Lambretta,etc) here??


----------



## tdh (22/7/08)

potato potato potato onepotato potato onepotato potatopotato...

Received my 1984 SR500 Yamaha last week.
Have admired these bikes since 1978, still have to pinch myself that I now own one, a real beauty.

tdh

*dreimal am Tag Eintopf, lecker!!!*


----------



## Maple (22/7/08)

Wow, didn't see this thread before... looks like there are a few of us on here. I ride a 03 CBR954. Perhaps a melb ride day is on the cards when the weather comes good.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/7/08)

Maple said:


> Wow, didn't see this thread before... looks like there are a few of us on here. I ride a 03 CBR954. Perhaps a melb ride day is on the cards when the weather comes good.




Good weather in Melbourne............. :lol:


----------



## rh1an5 (25/7/08)

i got myself a 88 GPX ninja from one of my mates earlier this year, fun bike, easy to work on, but would nt give up my car in a million years, i like a roof and solid steel around me in the wet weather


----------



## Offline (26/7/08)

Offline said:


> I have 3 at the moment
> 
> 1998 Ducati 916 (Bought it new)
> 1998 Suzuki RMX 250 (Bought near new)
> ...



I said Id post photos, yes Im slow, 
I still have all these 3 bikes, here is a photo of the duke and RMX on the days I bought them (they are over 10 years old now). They are not as shiny now :unsure: 

offline


----------



## Offline (26/7/08)

mmm


----------



## brettprevans (30/7/08)

well I can finally contribute to this thread. I am now the owner of a 06 Kawasai ZZR250. not a big bike by any means but she's in A1 condition and hardly an kms on the clock. bloody good buy. pick her up on saturday. cant wait to ride her


----------



## raven19 (13/2/09)

My daily ride at the moment, a 2003 Yamaha R6. Some cosmetic damage from previous owner apart from that she is great.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (12/2/10)

Reviving this thread to boast about my new baby - a Buell 1125R. I bought this one new in melbourne and am flying down to collect her on the 25th - can hardly wait.

At the moment these are going for an absolute steal - they are the last of the Buells to ever be produced (HD pulled the plug on the brand last year). I have always wanted one, and this was my last opportunity to get new.


----------



## browndog (12/2/10)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> Reviving this thread to boast about my new baby - a Buell 1125R. I bought this one new in melbourne and am flying down to collect her on the 25th - can hardly wait.
> 
> At the moment these are going for an absolute steal - they are the last of the Buells to ever be produced (HD pulled the plug on the brand last year). I have always wanted one, and this was my last opportunity to get new.




Nice Bike, Those front disks must give you a good whack of stopping power JA. I'm jelous


cheers

Browndog


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (13/2/10)

browndog said:


> Nice Bike, Those front disks must give you a good whack of stopping power JA. I'm jelous
> 
> 
> cheers
> ...



The rim-mounted disks are one of the buell trademarks - the bike also has fuel in the frame, oil in the swingarm, and maintenance-free belt drive. Some people complain about the looks - but I think it's beautiful! you can get them new for less than the price you'd pay for a second-hand Japanese bike, but there are only a few left in the country - DO IT! 

we need an AHB M.C. methinks.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/2/10)

I dont like Harley's ( it's the look at me I goto a Harlye crap ), BUT I would definatly have a Buel in my shed any day


----------



## brettprevans (13/2/10)

What about the Harley iron 885? That's sex on wheels and value for money...~$15k new

my suzuki sv650 needs a new can. Stock can is crap


----------



## raven19 (13/2/10)

Sh!t hot that one JA, congrats on your purchase. Very slick looking beast that one.

There are a few decent specials on various models at the moment, not that I can justify 10, 20 or 30K on a bike nowadays!


----------



## rmx boozer (13/2/10)

ha.... my old username that I use on a number of forums is a bit of a give away for anyone that knows bikes..... 

But now I'm on a 2005 Bandit 1200.... doing lotsa touring!!!

off to Superbikes at Phillip Island next week which means leaving my new kegging system for a while  

cheers
Neil


----------



## MitchDudarko (13/2/10)

I too have a couple of bikes. 

2007 Yamaha YZ250F





2009 KTM 450EXC


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (13/2/10)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I dont like Harley's ( it's the look at me I goto a Harlye crap ), BUT I would definatly have a Buel in my shed any day



Totally agree - I'd consider a v-rod if I had the money to burn, but Harley's don't do much for me. But I've wanted a Buell since I first started riding.






raven19 said:


> Sh!t hot that one JA, congrats on your purchase. Very slick looking beast that one.
> 
> There are a few decent specials on various models at the moment, not that I can justify 10, 20 or 30K on a bike nowadays!



Ta - can't wait to pick it up. These were retailing for around $18000 not long ago - now you can pick the few still around up for over $5K less than that.




MitchDudarko said:


> I too have a couple of bikes.
> 
> 2007 Yamaha YZ250F
> 
> 2009 KTM 450EXC



You spend any time over at advrider.com? My old bike was a DR650. Have to sell her now I've got the Buell- simply can't afford the rego for two bikes at once.


----------



## rmx boozer (13/2/10)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> You spend any time over at advrider.com? My old bike was a DR650. Have to sell her now I've got the Buell- simply can't afford the rego for two bikes at once.



Some of the best pics I've ever seen here:- http://www.advrider.com/forums/showthread.php?t=536451

cheers


----------



## InCider (13/2/10)

I bought a 250 Suzy Intruder Cruiser (5 months before LAMS came in <_< ) I'm planning on going to a bigger bike - I'm 6'2' and my feet hang over the pegs. That new Harley is the braw. Take one anyday, but I'm most likely to get another Jap cruiser. If I had a road bike I'd be doing wheel stands in 3rd gear :lol:


----------



## husky (15/2/10)

At the minute I have a TE450 with a motard kit for the road and the dirt gear for the bush.
Sold my GSXR1000 for a house deposit and had an RGV250 as a learner.
These days im in the bush for most of my riding but I do miss the GSXR.


----------



## brettprevans (15/2/10)

im really thinking about changing the sportsbike over for a cruiser. but they are so much harder to lanesplit/filter on.


----------



## Maple (15/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> im really thinking about changing the sportsbike over for a cruiser. but they are so much harder to lanesplit/filter on.


I've been thinking the same thing, and come to the same conclusion (and about $30K short too)


----------



## brettprevans (15/2/10)

Maple said:


> I've been thinking the same thing, and come to the same conclusion (and about $30K short too)


but that brings me back to the iron 885. ~$15k new. back to basics, good performnance and reliability (by all accounts ive read). of course if youve got some extra $ you could got the 1200cc option which is the nightster. 

actually my prices are wrong. The Age's 'Drive' section on 2010 harley models is here
iron 883 is ~$12k
nightster is ~$15k

edit:
quick search and there is a 1200ccnighster in berwick with vance &hines exhaust (instad of naff stocks pipes) 2008 model for $14.5k. so maybe screw the iron 883 and go the 1200! although petrol adds up for commuting with a 1200cc.


----------



## Maple (15/2/10)

Nice spot there CM2. I was having a look at this new honda. except for the ridiculously small fuel tank, this would be a winner in my book


----------



## brettprevans (15/2/10)

Maple said:


> Nice spot there CM2. I was having a look at this new honda. except for the ridiculously small fuel tank, this would be a winner in my book


12.87L  what idiot came up with that stupid idea! needs at least 15L for 1300cc. go the v-twin. $22k though.


----------



## Maple (15/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> 12.87L  what idiot came up with that stupid idea! needs at least 15L for 1300cc. go the v-twin. $22k though.


I know! you'd get what, 200km max on that tank...prolly less actually. love the look, but again the $'s put it beyond reach


----------



## brettprevans (15/2/10)

maybe we head down to queen street one morning or arvo and check out the current cruiser offerings.


----------



## Maple (15/2/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> maybe we head down to queen street one morning or arvo and check out the current cruiser offerings.


Liz'beth st, you mean? but either way, fersure.


----------



## Munut (16/2/10)

Great thread. Been riding dirt bikes for nearly as long as I could walk. I have a 97 Yz250 she's getting a bit old but has a new top end and go's like a shower of shit. My mates with the 450 4 strokes spin out on how quick it is for a 250. would love a new one but can't justifiy the $ when I don't even use the one I got as offten as I should. Plus SWMBO brought me riding lessons to get my licence for my birthday so I'll soon be in the market for a little road bike which will get used every day.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (16/2/10)

rmx boozer said:


> Some of the best pics I've ever seen here:- http://www.advrider.com/forums/showthread.php?t=536451
> 
> cheers



GREAT find.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (19/2/10)

Sold the DR650(too heavy) and im now looking for a registrable two stroke!  yes i would take that RMX off you offline B) 

lost count of the bikes i've had over the years(i did them up and sold them as well as play) gave up the big road bikes because the tree's wanted hugging  so i stick to road trails these days

i had one of these as a first bike  






the DR gone not forgotten


----------



## Fents (19/2/10)

hahah i loved my DR 125 - 




(not mine but the same as)

i started of on a 1980 KX 80, it was to fast for me to learn on so i then got a new Honda Z50. After that i got a XR 80 then the DR 125. First road bike i rode was my brothers immacutly restored RD350LC, would blow off 600's easily. For my learners i got a GF250 then an Across 250. Finally migrated to a 94 Honda CBR600 which was the nuts. Sold that when i stopped working at Peter Stevens and havnt had a bike since.

If anyone see's an RD350LC (or and RZ) please let me know as i want to buy one and restore/ride it. I've looked everywhere.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (25/2/10)

Flying to melb tomorrow afternoon to pick up the new buell. Very excited.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (25/2/10)

rmx boozer said:


> Some of the best pics I've ever seen here:- http://www.advrider.com/forums/showthread.php?t=536451
> 
> cheers




Yeah, I know, I seem to be spending more time over there than here.
I think the brewing Mojo is having the same problems as Aus DB had a while back.
But f**k the Guzzi Stelvio gives me a boner!


----------



## brettprevans (5/3/10)

anyone got a good idea for 'polishing' out crash 'scratches' from a stainless exhaust?

a guy had his bike stolen and trashed. im buying his tires off him and his going to throw in his yoshi exhaust for free as no one will want it. its had the yoshie brand scrapped off it and scratched from being crashed. 

I figure i'll have the can and ty and 'polish' out the scratches etc. wtf do i care if its not perfect. it functions, it sounds mint and is better than the stock can ive got.


so suggestions?


----------



## browndog (5/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> anyone got a good idea for 'polishing' out crash 'scratches' from a stainless exhaust?
> 
> a guy had his bike stolen and trashed. im buying his tires off him and his going to throw in his yoshi exhaust for free as no one will want it. its had the yoshie brand scrapped off it and scratched from being crashed.
> 
> ...



Various grades of wet and dry paper will do the trick start off with something coarse like 100 grit or even a second cut file to get the worst of the scratches out then jump up to 240 and work on it till you have all the 100grit scratches out, then jump up again. Do it right and by the time you get to 1200 you will have a mirror finish

cheers

Browndog


----------



## brettprevans (5/3/10)

what just normal sandpaper? oh hang on im assuming you can get sandpaper for metal.. bunnings? or go to a car/bike joint like repco or something?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/3/10)

You want Wet & Dry sand paper, best place is any paint shop or Bunning$$$$$$..

You have to use it wet, so you better buy a bucket as well

Like Browndog said, start coarse then gradually go fine down to 1200...

And it will take a while, so stock up on beer as well


----------



## brettprevans (5/3/10)

sweet. thanks fellas. i thought it was a good way of getting a $600 can for nix. actually since the guy is wrecking his bike he's giving me the entire exhaust system as the can isnt a slip on. that way i can either have the entire system put on or so as i please with it!


----------



## Fents (5/3/10)

what are you riding again at the moment cm2?


----------



## brettprevans (5/3/10)

Fents said:


> what are you riding again at the moment cm2?


Suzuki SV650s (NOT the lams version).

love the grumble of the VTwin, but it needs some accentuating


----------



## browndog (5/3/10)

All these blades were formed with the aid of a linishal and the process with the wet and dry I mentioned. The Bowie was cut out with a band saw and shaped with a file and gold plated.




cheers

Browndog

Forgot to mention they were cut out of cold drawn bar stock, hence, showing what you can accomplish with a bit of elbow grease and dedication.


----------



## brettprevans (5/3/10)

remind me not to get you angrey in a dark alley!


----------



## Thirsty Boy (5/3/10)

must remember - Do not piss off browndog.................


edit - CM2, snap


----------



## brettprevans (11/3/10)

The way office life should be - 

very amusing for us bikers. love the knee slide


edit:

add is also good. wonder wh's game enough to try it in real life


----------



## Maple (11/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> add is also good. wonder wh's game enough to try it in real life



and  one too, but  is the funniest i've seen


----------



## brettprevans (11/3/10)

Maple said:


> and  one too



LMAO!


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (12/3/10)

Taking the Buell out for a spin this weekend. OPH? Putty Rd?

SWMBO enrolled me in superbike school (basically tutored track days at Eastern Creek) for July. Very excited.


----------



## Gronko (12/3/10)

Not a complete list of all the bikes I've owned but still a good cross section http://members.dcsi.net.au/gronk62/gronks_.../Bike_Pics.html

Current bike


----------



## chopdog (17/3/10)

fellas i have a 2006 kx250f for sale if anyones interested.

send me a pm


----------



## Dave70 (17/3/10)

Here's a few money pits I've owned and loved.

S4R-S. 







Triumph Speed Triple with funky chopped exhaust.






And my current ride, Ducati Multistrada.






And a Honda XR 650 R, cant find a pic of that though, sorry..


----------



## Dave70 (17/3/10)

_Ha..._found one.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/3/10)

Dave... I hate you...

They are the 3 bikes I do really want to own...When I bought my Monster, I had a very good look at the Speed Triple...

Damn I hate Triumph...I love their bikes, but also love my Duke.... :icon_cheers:


----------



## KHB (18/3/10)

Dave70 said:


> _Ha..._found one.



I really miss my xr650  
Riding a 83 VT250 ATM but hoping to upgrade to a 09 DRZ400E :lol:


----------



## kbe (23/3/10)

This is my current ride. I actually really enjoy it now, when I get a chance to ride it.


----------



## C_west (25/3/10)

Ah a motorbike thread, cant believe I havent seen this before. . .

I second the motion of the V-Twin awesomeness, this is my current toy. She's not bad for an old girl


----------



## fraser_john (27/3/10)

Just found these old pics. I have had three Harleys in past lives, would never own another. But, this was an 1982 FXRS, first rubber mount harley, still had the last of the cast iron shovel head motors in it. Collectors item now and I sold it cheap!


----------



## Zizzle (27/3/10)

I still own this little beastie back in the US. Hopefully she is yet to take me on some more adventures.

At Zion NP in Utah.





Somewhere on the Blue Ridge parkway in Virginia.









Delaware, staying with the boys from Dogfish Head brewery.





Glen canyon. Nearly got bogged in the sand. Lucky my dirt bike skills aren't completely gone.


----------



## Zizzle (27/3/10)

Smokey mountains. More perfect roads. No cars. No cops. Heaven.





Death Valley. Omg perfect roads.













Have also been known to get around on a Sportster.














Planning on another adventure ride this summer, up through the Rocky Mountains. Lot's of good roads and breweries up there. Anyone interested? 

Must be able to ride on the wrong side of the road, navigate to micro breweries, drink very hoppy IPAs, and flirt with hop American birds. Each day. :super:


----------



## Ivan Other One (28/3/10)

Hey Zizzle,
Nice old Intruder there mate, test rode a 750cc version here but after two miles it nearly shook my kidneys to bits. Went out four week later and bought a Honda Sabre,VT1100 and still havde it now after two years.

Ivan.


----------



## brettprevans (28/3/10)

Zizzle... Awsome pics. Soooooo nice and very jelous


----------



## browndog (28/3/10)

Matt, I truely hate you.

love

Browndog


----------



## Kleiny (29/3/10)

C_west said:


> Ah a motorbike thread, cant believe I havent seen this before. . .
> 
> I second the motion of the V-Twin awesomeness, this is my current toy. She's not bad for an old girl



This is what i want to get if and when i have some $$ that are not getting spent on the house.

Like to old GSXR

Kleiny


----------



## brettprevans (29/3/10)

i picked up my pilot pro tyres and a new yoshi (well 2nd hand mechanically in top condition and a few cosmetic flaws) yesterday. just need to get it fitted. cant wait


----------



## C_west (29/3/10)

Sadly the old Tillers are getting rarer and rarer these days, I love it when I get the whole 'Why does that gixxer sound like a Ducati' look from people on the side of the road or in cars next to me.



Kleiny said:


> This is what i want to get if and when i have some $ that are not getting spent on the house.
> 
> Like to old GSXR
> 
> Kleiny


----------



## JestersDarts (1/4/10)

Hi Guys - new to the forum - 

I have a 1981 Yamaha SR250 that I ride around on - mainly to work and back to give the old 4Runner a rest.

Still on my L's, need to organise getting that plate off the back somehow!!

Never knew how sweet it is riding a bike until you hit that road and open the throttle!

Cheers.

edit: phone photo


----------



## Kleiny (5/4/10)

I know it may not belong here but

i just brang my suzuki 70 step through scooter home from the folks house.

Mum was all oh yeah just gonna hang in your shed forever, me and dad are lets pimp it or restore it and just ride for town fun.














So do i pimp her, restore her or sell her

Kleiny


----------



## brettprevans (6/4/10)

pimp or restore. restored it might be worth a pretty penny


----------



## fraser_john (6/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> restore. restored it might be worth a pretty penny



+1

You see stuff all of those original early jap bikes around anymore, even in shows. As it stands it is in great condition, just give it a good clean up and post some more pics.


----------



## brettprevans (6/4/10)

one of the admin assistants that used to work for me, her husband restored an old euro scooter and is now worth a few bob. I could find out the place that he ordered the specialty parts from if you decide to go down the restoration route.


----------



## C_west (7/4/10)

Just a couple more pics of my TLR


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (21/4/10)

I think we need an AHB MC. overclockers AU (a computer geek forum, whom I know some members here lurk around) has a motorcucle club, so why shouldn't we?


Anyone keen for an annual ride over a long weekend with stops in towns with quality microbreweries? we just need someone to make a pannier-mounted keg system, and we'll be set.


----------



## brettprevans (21/4/10)

Top idea. 
The annual beer butt chicken hop run. I'm sure we can get a better name than that. 

Someone can design the mc design.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (22/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Top idea.
> The annual beer butt chicken hop run. I'm sure we can get a better name than that.
> 
> Someone can design the mc design.



I'd be keen for a run down through Victoria and the snowy mountains in Spring sometime (oct long weekend?) - I stayed at bright last time I was there on a bike - there is a micro there, but I wasn't really blown away by their beer.


----------



## Maple (22/4/10)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> I'd be keen for a run down through Victoria and the snowy mountains in Spring sometime (oct long weekend?)


great idea, I'd be interested.


----------



## brettprevans (23/4/10)

Yackandandah to Bright is meant to be a great ride. I driven between beechworth and bright (i think it was beechworth) and that was beautiful. 
once in Bright, head off up to the top of Mt Buffalo. 

lots of fun to be had


----------



## C_west (27/4/10)

Hmmm something like this will require careful planning, so that at the END of each days riding we end up at the microbrewery otherwise it will just be messy


----------



## mr_tyreman (28/4/10)

My toy...






Much more fun than the 08 R1 i traded in to get this instead


----------



## Gronko (28/4/10)

mr_tyreman said:


> My toy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would luuuurve to have a crack at one of those!!! 

I'm almost convinced my next bike will be a motard of some description :super:


----------



## chopdog (29/4/10)

mr_tyreman said:


> My toy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THATS PHAT


----------



## Dave70 (3/5/10)

Here's the latest one to land in the stable, actualy soon to be the only one as the Duc and Honda are being shown the door.
I picked it up last Friday in a 13 hour round trip drive a thon from Sydney to Wodonga. By the time I got home, I needed a large stiff drink and to sit quietly for a few minutes..

Here the big boy is on Saturday, freshly muddied up on a bush track up near Bilpin.
Photo is a little on the shitty side, but you get that when your phone has been sitting in your sodden pocket all morning.
Believe the hype, these things are in a class of their own..


----------



## shimple (5/5/10)

My Weapon. Only for the bush though. 09 KTM450


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (9/6/10)

My first superbike school/track day yesterday with the buell. no crashes, and corrected some fundamental errors I've been making over the past 8 years of riding motorbikes. Expensive, but recomended.


----------



## Dave70 (9/6/10)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> My first superbike school/track day yesterday with the buell. no crashes, and corrected some fundamental errors I've been making over the past 8 years of riding motorbikes. Expensive, but recomended.



Cool, track days rock.

What have you got there, the 1125 R ? Where abouts is that, looks a little like turn 3 at the creek to me.

Though I could be wrong on both counts..


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (15/6/10)

Dave70 said:


> Cool, track days rock.
> 
> What have you got there, the 1125 R ? Where abouts is that, looks a little like turn 3 at the creek to me.
> 
> Though I could be wrong on both counts..




Yep - that's my 1125R (which I fell even more in love with during the course of the day) - and the corner is somewhere beween 2 and 9 on Eastern Creek - I think.

did maybe 25+ laps, and couldn't nail turn 2 a single time - damn double apexes.


----------



## KHB (24/7/10)

Thought i would post a few pics of my bike.
This is what it looked like first day i got it, 09drz400e







I changed a heap of bits for riding in the bush and added some more new parts this week too!












Way to much fun to ride, now i have 2 bikes! Only a quick changeover to get on the dirt again.

Cheers
KHB


----------



## Murdoch (24/7/10)

Wacko, another Bueller :icon_chickcheers: 
Gotta love a Buell
Perhaps I know you through another forum ?
I`m an air cooled man myself
Heres mine :










JonnyAnchovy said:


> My first superbike school/track day yesterday with the buell. no crashes, and corrected some fundamental errors I've been making over the past 8 years of riding motorbikes. Expensive, but recomended.


----------



## barfridge (24/7/10)

KHB: I love a good 'tard, they are so much fun.

I just bought another bike, this time a 1996 Kwaka ZX-7R. I'm still in Zambia so haven't even seen it, but I needed something for country runs, as my geared down naked is brilliant around town, but not much fun at over highway speeds.


----------



## glennheinzel (6/8/10)

Rukh said:


> My TRX-850 is up for sale. It is a great bike, but I just don't have the time to ride it.
> 
> I used to work at MCA in Sydney. It includes around $2,500 of extras. Individual items include Staintune exhaust, alarm, workshop manual, carbon fibre rear hugger, carbon fibre tank protector, carbon fibre triple clamp protector, engine cowl, smaller front sprocket, braided brakes (front and back), sheepskin seat covers, DynoJet air filter and ventura rack. I've also got the DynoJet jet kit which was never installed. Besides all the accessories, the bike has 11 months rego, new Bridgestone BT014 front tyre and near new Bridgestone BT014 rear tyre. It also has a new battery and new rubber footpeg grips.
> 
> ...



Whilst I mentioned selling my bike a few years ago, it was merely a show to appease the wife. The time has now come to get serious about it. I had some interest 2 months ago when it was advertised for $5,500, however it wasn't running well (the problem has since been fixed). I want a quick sale so I'd take $4,300.

PM me if you're interested because I won't be checking here too often. 

View attachment trx.bmp


----------



## browndog (1/9/10)

Just traded in my 94 model ZZR1100 on a 94 model CBR900RR





Looks a bit garish for an old boy, but it is much lighter and nimble than the Z.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (6/9/10)

bump for more mooting of the AHB MC.


----------



## Maple (7/9/10)

Guess I should update, traded the 03 fireblade for something a bit more cruizy. Needed to just enjoy the ride without the massive adrenaline rush when riding to work. Got an 08 shadow 750. Now just to get it sounding like a bike, and not a vw beetle. Can't work out how to post a photo from the phone, will post later


----------



## Maple (7/9/10)

Maple said:


> snip... will post later


----------



## Munut (1/10/10)

Munut said:


> Great thread. Been riding dirt bikes for nearly as long as I could walk. I have a 97 Yz250 she's getting a bit old but has a new top end and go's like a shower of shit. My mates with the 450 4 strokes spin out on how quick it is for a 250. would love a new one but can't justifiy the $ when I don't even use the one I got as offten as I should. Plus SWMBO brought me riding lessons to get my licence for my birthday so I'll soon be in the market for a little road bike which will get used every day.



Sad News, My bike got knocked off from out my garage Wednesday night or Thursday morning.
As you'd expect I'm Fing guttered, I feel like a part of me has gone missing. and I just got back in the habit of riding regulary as well.

If any West australian AHBers see this one around the traps call me (0418696278) or the police.

Distinguishing marks include; Black rear mud gaurd, factory FX stickers and seat, Pro Circuit Pipe, Dark gray Rental Bars with Australian Flag bar pad. Bikini Girl Sticker on front number plate, Wiseco piston stickers on the side plates, Uni filter sticker on one side plate, Damaged front Number plate and mud gaurd.


----------



## barfridge (1/10/10)

That sucks munut. Have you posted on the big Perth forums like www.perthstreetbikes.com ?

Best of luck, hope you get it back in one piece


----------



## Dave70 (1/10/10)

Munut said:


> Sad News, My bike got knocked off from out my garage Wednesday night or Thursday morning.
> As you'd expect I'm Fing guttered, I feel like a part of me has gone missing. and I just got back in the habit of riding regulary as well.
> 
> If any West australian AHBers see this one around the traps call me (0418696278) or the police.
> ...



Mate, I had the same thing happen a few years ago, actualy twice, so I know the way your heart sinks when you walk in and look at the space where your bike was yesterday.
You may already have this in mind, but start lurking around some of the local riding haunts, a dickhead who just scored a bike at the right price may not be able to help himself. 
Even better, you'll most likley be out in the bush, so leave the fucker with a shirt full of broken ribs. C***ts..

Best of luck.


----------



## brettprevans (14/10/10)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> bump for more mooting of the AHB MC.


as far as i can tell (via research) is that isnt an AHB MC anywhere. the name isnt a registered business either. Dane would obviously have to be agreeabel to using the name though.

interesting article here on starting new clubs (US article)


----------



## Maple (14/10/10)

OK, so my MC HB brothas, I need to know where I can get an o2 Sensor Eliminator from. Reading (noob style searching) on the interwebs, when I change over the VW beetle sounding exhaust to a real bike sounding one, I have read all sorts of issues with custom pipes not accommodating to the FI type. one work around was this eliminator kit - a plug cap from what I can tell. with the dollar where it is, I'm looking at importing the pipes (less than 1/2 the price), but fear the worst if I have NFI what I am doing electrically. bike is a VT750C2 honda, and in the states these are not FI (from my noob style searches). Any brothas out there in AHB land know?


----------



## Murdoch (14/10/10)

Have a socket welded into the headers near the entrance & fit the O2 sensor there


----------



## Maple (14/10/10)

Murdoch said:


> Have a socket welded into the headers near the entrance & fit the O2 sensor there


Thanks. I'll have a look into this.


----------



## brettprevans (15/10/10)

The clipstone Tammy boys in Ringwood did that exact thing for mr when I got the yoshi put on my bike. It was like $80 incl labour. At least I think it's the same.


----------



## brettprevans (15/10/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> The clipstone Tammy boys in Ringwood did that exact thing for mr when I got the yoshi put on my bike. It was like $80 incl labour. At least I think it's the same.


Ok that's meant to be yammy as in yamaha. Not Tammy.


----------



## Maple (16/10/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Ok that's meant to be yammy as in yamaha. Not Tammy.


well that would explain why Tammy Ringwood hasn't accepted the bookface friend request :lol:


----------



## Martial.Monkey (16/10/10)

Since getting my car licence a year ago I've been riding a Derbi GP1 Racing 50cc scooter (1 of about 12 in the country). Ive just got my restricted motorcycle licence and I am currently looking for a a new bike. I am looking at stay 2 stroke so I am on the look out for a Honda NSR 150 sp.


----------



## barfridge (17/10/10)

Martial.Monkey said:


> Since getting my car licence a year ago I've been riding a Derbi GP1 Racing 50cc scooter (1 of about 12 in the country). Ive just got my restricted motorcycle licence and I am currently looking for a a new bike. I am looking at stay 2 stroke so I am on the look out for a Honda NSR 150 sp.


Is it still true you're not allowed any of the 250cc 2-smokers over there? that's a giant shame, because those bikes are fun+.

Check out the Aprilia RS125 and the Cagiva Mito 125, they're both fun, and will easily keep up with the Honda.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (20/10/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> interesting article here on starting new clubs (US article)




but uber serious, isn't it? I was thinking something social first. If it works, we could later move into vests and meth production.


----------



## roverfj1200 (21/10/10)

I didn't know we had this thread.... Hey yeah I ride a Yammie Fj1200..





Cheers


----------



## Dave70 (21/10/10)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> but uber serious, isn't it? I was thinking something social first. If it works, we could later move into vests and meth production.



From the article.
*LJ hosts a Motorcycle Show to teach new Bikers the meaning of Brotherhood*

*LJ lets Bikers know they can only learn so much from TV Series like Sons of Anarchy*

*I am Your Bro LJ James AmericanBikerX.com*

Good Lord...this is a ******* piss take, right?

Billy would be spinning in his drug and booze addled grave..


----------



## brettprevans (21/10/10)




----------



## lano (21/10/10)

Had a 1997 GSXR 600. But sadly has to sell it when I had kids  

Was an awesome bike. Lowerd 10ml in front, raised 10mil in back, 1 tooth less on front cog, gold valve front forks and heaps of other little things.

Was tight in corners (due to suspesion set up) and amazing excelleration. Suspension and front cog meant top spead was only 255km though. But I only hit that a couple times!!!

Wish I hadnt found this thread now......


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (21/10/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> View attachment 41565



awesome. 


Got the patch down, now we just need to work on a bike-based keg system......


----------



## Munut (21/12/10)

Munut said:


> Sad News, My bike got knocked off from out my garage Wednesday night or Thursday morning.
> As you'd expect I'm Fing guttered, I feel like a part of me has gone missing. and I just got back in the habit of riding regulary as well.
> 
> If any West australian AHBers see this one around the traps call me (0418696278) or the police.
> ...



A sort of happy ending to my story. While it would have been better not to have had to fork out the cash, the minister of finance picked up the over time and freed up the funds for me to buy this as an early Christmas present. She said she couldn't put up with me being a miserable prick.


2006 KTM SX 250. May be geared a little lower than my YZ but has a heaps fatter power curve and handels wicked.


----------



## Martial.Monkey (22/12/10)

barfridge said:


> Is it still true you're not allowed any of the 250cc 2-smokers over there? that's a giant shame, because those bikes are fun+.
> 
> Check out the Aprilia RS125 and the Cagiva Mito 125, they're both fun, and will easily keep up with the Honda.


Yep on lams you can't ride the 250cc 2 strokes (once your on your unrestricted licence you can  ). The aprilia's are all around twice the price of the honda. I haven't looked at the Cagiva.


----------



## Dave70 (22/12/10)

Martial.Monkey said:


> Yep on lams you can't ride the 250cc 2 strokes (once your on your unrestricted licence you can  ). The aprilia's are all around twice the price of the honda. I haven't looked at the Cagiva.



And the best part of 250cc ownership is you can now feel like you are riding a larger machine since the cocksuckers upped the cost of owing one.


http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/fort...9-1225881982834


Bad news for guys (like me) who like to own an old clanger chook chaser as a second bike to do a bit of weekend bush bashing, or young guys looking for a (formally) cheap mode of transport.
Oh well, I guess a fine is cheaper than paying rego and insurance now so I'll just take the punt.
..price gouging bastards - go **** yourselves..


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (23/12/10)

I love every one of my 1125CCs, but I have them at rego time....


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (8/1/11)

Out riding on the OPH now. Swimming with cops. Better ahb until it cools down a little


----------



## B3nder (11/1/11)

Just on a TTR250, good fun both on and off road


----------



## Dave70 (23/2/12)

Just to show where there's a will ( to get to a country pub for beer and steak), there's a way, here's a couple of snaps from last weekend of a mate and I crossing a slightly elevated and briskly flowing Macquarie river. We had to basically push each bike across one at a time in first gear whilst submerged goolies did their best to up end us.
This was followed by a return trip for the luggage - which in my case contained a spanking new D7000 Nikon..
I'm happy to report neither bike became part of the weir. 

My mate drew the short straw when it came to walking it first.








Great success. You can just see the pitter patter of what was about to erupt into a violent thunderstorm on the water. Followed by a sodden and muddy final leg into Orange.


----------



## punkin (24/2/12)

I have a shiny Rocker C...


----------



## Dave70 (24/2/12)

punkin said:


> I have a shiny Rocker C...
> 
> View attachment 52581



Nice.

You know you can get a set of TKC 80's in your rim size's. Just sayin..


----------



## Ivan Other One (24/2/12)

Bush basher


----------



## punkin (25/2/12)

Dave70 said:


> Nice.
> 
> You know you can get a set of TKC 80's in your rim size's. Just sayin..




You sure?

It's a 240 rear :lol: :lol:


----------



## Clutch (25/2/12)

Current:




Some past rides:


----------



## fraser_john (25/7/14)

Dragging up an old thread, but I did replace my Kwaka 1000GTR with a Suzuki SV1000......fun bike


----------



## Dave70 (25/7/14)

Three Japs and one Italian. Imported the YZ's from the states with the intent of doing a little vintage MX. Lack of time being what it is, have decided to give them a light restoration, flog the lot and buy a 1200 Multi s.
The 400 and black bike will be seeing Bikepoint and E bay shortly.


----------



## Screwtop (25/7/14)

punkin said:


> I have a shiny Rocker C...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too, plus a couple of metrics. The 1100 Cruiser shown here with my fatarse Rocker C


----------



## real_beer (19/9/15)

Previous bikes:
1970 Yamaha R5 - Went like a shower of shit when it was running okay, but the right-hand cylinder used to cut out and back in again at the most inappropriate times, this happened twice when I was half way around a ninety degree bend in the road. You couldn't imagine the acceleration that kicked in when this happened, luckily I lived to tell the tale. Had it in the mechanics but they couldn't fix the problem. When I advertised it a bloke up the Sunshine Coast who used to race them at the time jumped on it and I got a pretty good price for it.

1979 Honda CX500 - Bought this new, it was a terrific bike, absolutely loved it until a truck turned in front of me and ruined my riding for a few years. Messed up my left knee and eventually 2 years later had my kneecap removed. Took a while to get the bend back so I could sit on a bike properly.

1982 Suzuki DR250S - Great little bike and heaps of fun to ride.

Kawasaki Z750FX like this but red https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBD4ZySaAfs
Also went like a shower of shit, but I loved this bike! Four into one open exhaust :icon_drool2: . Every morning my wife would say 'Drive safely and don't speed', to which I'd say 'I'm riding not driving!' to divert my acknowledgment of her intended message. Then I'd putter out of the estate as not to annoy the residents too much and keep her happy until I reached the main road between Redland Bay and Cleveland a kilometre away, then it was on! You never heard such a beautiful howl and scream throbbing under your testicles and out the rear of the exhaust. I'd return home from work the same way only to be greeted by my lovely wife scowling at me 'I could here you from here inside the house this morning when you got on the main road!' Ahhhh those were the days.

Then I had to be responsible for a few years.

In 2008 I had intended to buy a big secondhand bike for commuting to a job in Boddington WA about a 100klm from home. But while at the dealers my wife pushed me towards the Kawasaki GPX250's new old stock they had on special at the time. I decided it was a sensible choice as their a great fun little bike and reliable as hell, but the main motivation was I think I knew I'd just get caught speeding too much on a bigger machine and loose my licence.

Last November (2014) my elder brother and his wife who were due to visit for a holiday over Christmas phoned to say he'd got terminal cancer. His pancreas was almost gone and his liver was in a bad way. He decided to come over and stay at my sisters so his kids didn't see him deteriorate, so I chucked my job in so we could all spend the rest of the time with him. He'd had a major health checkup 6 weeks prior to phoning me and given the all clear. Ambulance officers rushed onto the plane when it arrived at Perth airport and rushed him straight to hospital where they found his lungs were also showing spots. Luckily there were a couple of nurses on the flight who kept him breathing and the cabin crew were great! He passed away on the 16th of January. After he'd gone I sent my wife to Brisbane to visit her brother in law who then also passed away shortly after she arrived, again from cancer, and she also saw her other sister who's been bravely fighting her own battle with cancer for over four years now.

Anyway while my wife was away I thought I take the bike for a spin as I hadn't used it for a while, but I then discovered one of the carbies was gummed up and as it was due for a service so I booked it in at the bike shop. Just before leaving home to take the bike in I phoned my wife in Brisbane and told her what I was up too. The last thing she said was 'Don't buy another bike!' Now in my defence if she'd said *'DON'T BUY ANOTHER BIKE!!!!!!!!'* I might have understood a little better and taken it on-board. However at the shop the mechanics apprentice didn't show so I had too sit around for 4 hours waiting for my bike.

I did the usual walk around routine drooling over all the bikes until my eyes fell on the one that stole my heart. I sat on it, pretended I was riding it, quickly got off it, sat down and tried to forget about it. I did this at least four times before my bike was ready. I paid for the service and just as I was walking through the showroom to leave, I saw the owner and said 'Kim, how much trade would I get on my bike for the Triumph America out front?'' Take the Triumph for a ride while I check yours out', he says with a knowing grin of a sale already done.

Well that was it! My testicles came too life again as I roared off down the road, I reckon' I lost 40 years in 30 minutes, all the shit of the last few years dropped away and I realised that I still had things to do for myself before it was my time to cross over to the other side. I didn't tell my wife until she got home but I did tell her I thought I had. She's always been a good wife and could see why I did it, and I did buy her a brand new car to put the matter completely to rest.

So this is the bike that I'll ride till my times up, and if you've never ridden a bike do yourself a favour and try it, it's the greatest feeling in the world riding down an open road with the wind in your face.


----------



## Dave70 (21/9/15)

Nice Trump.
Sorry for your troubles.

Owning a Z bike was somewhat a right of passage I think. 
If you survived the huge (at the time) horsepower wobbly handling and shit brakes for a year or two you'd paid your motorcycling dues. 
I owned the _delux_ GT 750. Shaft drive. After I wrote it off for the second time and broke my wrist, figured it was time to move on. 

The doughnut that launched a thousand copycats. And a golden age for Jap bike wreckers..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ooD1YomnCE


----------



## real_beer (21/9/15)

Love the dog, I think he wanted too sit on the tank.

One of the best things about riding in the 70's & eighties was you could squirt up to speed after taking off at the lights and have a clear bit of road around yourself. You can still do it now but once your at the speed limit modern cars are sitting on your arse within seconds and sometimes while on their phone texting :angry2:


----------



## malt and barley blues (21/9/15)

When I think back to the bikes I had in my teenage years, I wish I had them now BSA Goldstar with a sidecar cost 5 pounds sterling,
lost it on a bend when going up to Matlock in Derbyshire to join the Troggs. 

I had a Velocette Venom, and for a short time a Zundapp, and I learned to ride on a Tiger Cub, wonder what those bikes would be worth to day, I shudder now when I think back to not wearing a crash helmet.


----------



## real_beer (21/9/15)

malt & barley blues said:


> When I think back to the bikes I had in my teenage years, I wish I had them now BSA Goldstar with a sidecar cost 5 pounds sterling,
> lost it on a bend when going up to Matlock in Derbyshire to join the Troggs.
> 
> I had a Velocette Venom, and for a short time a Zundapp, and I learned to ride on a Tiger Cub, wonder what those bikes would be worth to day, I shudder now when I think back to not wearing a crash helmet.


You could probably go on a world cruise or two? When World War 2 ended my dad was at a dockside auction in Liverpool and one lucky guy bid on a giant grate of American war surplus. He got it for 10 quid and when he opened it up was the proud owner of 5 brand new army Harley's, lucky bastard!
Of course you didn't look to far into the future in those years so he probably did okay selling them but I bet he had a few 'if only' moments later in life.
Velocette Venom :wub: I'd marry one of those if I it was legal, absolutely beautiful bike .Zundapp Horizontally opposed twin and shaft drive :icon_drool2: you've got great taste sir!


----------



## malt and barley blues (21/9/15)

Probably didn't know what was in the crate, a bit like that TV show where they bid for the contents of a lock up prior to knowing whats inside.

I remember I think it was early to mid 60's when the Japanese bikes started arriving, I think Yamaha was the first, a mate of mine got one and we all laughed at him saying it would never last. :lol:


----------



## real_beer (21/9/15)

Yeah everyone just bid and crossed their fingers. A lot of people didn't have any way to cart away the bigger items so they didn't bid on them.

The Japanese bikes are just so reliable and the finish is great. About 1972 I read a Two Wheels Magazine article where a 17 stone aussie with a rather large beergut traveled around Australia in about 3 months I think it was, on a little 50cc Honda step-through just to show what they could do! He wasn't too comfortable but the little bike never missed a beat, you've got to love little machines like that. I'm thinking of getting a second hand postie bike next year to get to work on for the same reason, brilliant little things they are :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/9/15)

Seen a few Ducati ST3 & ST4's with over 250,000km with only regular servicing

Shame they dont make then any more


----------



## fraser_john (21/9/15)

Just booked accommodation for a long weekend trip Geelong-->Bright(overnight at the Bright Brewery)-->Mt Hotham-->Omeo-->Sorrento-->Geelong

That mountain road is awesome when the sun is out.

Five of us, one Suzuki SV1000(me), two Ducatis (848, 999) one Triumph Explorer and Superglide, be fun seeing the sparks off that fat ladys arse as the bloke riding it is very capable.

Looking forward to a cracking start to December.


----------



## Lincoln2 (21/9/15)

We just had the Kyogle TT here. That's where you can ride from Rathdowney to Kyogle over 100km of Border Ranges goodness with no oncoming traffic.

Except: Cops fucked them in the arse. Stop everyone at Beaudesert & Rathdowney under the new QLD bikie laws. Refuse permission to shut down the Lions Rd, set up 3 H'way patrol cars plus booze bus/drug bus (lick-stick) in Kyogle and intimidate every fucker within a 200km radius.

I don't ride a motorbike - never have and never will. As far as I'm concerned it's a bunch of rich ***** playing with their toys. Accountants and dentists from Brissie and the Goldie acting tough.

But they don't hurt any **** so I'm happy to let them be.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/9/15)

Its interesting because the Gov does not own the road


----------



## Lincoln2 (21/9/15)

It's complicated....


----------



## theMISSIONARY (21/9/15)

well i ended up getting a 2008 WR250r it now has 60000km's on it...mostly ridden to work and back these days


----------



## sp0rk (22/9/15)

I too ride motorbikes
I've got a 2011 Suzuki DR650 with most of the usual farkles, Acerbis Tank, bar risers, lowered pegs, staintune exhaust, opened up airbox, 14/44 sprocket combo, Dunlop D606 knobbies
Only thing I've gotta change now really is beefing up the suspension, I'm going to add new springs and oil for now, will get them revalved when money permits
also hoping to get a pumper carb in the next year or 2

Also have a 99 Honda CB250 Nighthawk, just fixing it up a bit before I sell it and replace with a bigger commuter/naked bike (something around the 900-1100cc mark)
If you want a cheap little bike that's perfect for a learner and you're in the upper hunter, let me know


----------



## Dave70 (22/9/15)

sp0rk said:


> I too ride motorbikes
> I've got a 2011 Suzuki DR650 with most of the usual farkles, Acerbis Tank, bar risers, lowered pegs, staintune exhaust, opened up airbox, 14/44 sprocket combo, Dunlop D606 knobbies
> Only thing I've gotta change now really is beefing up the suspension, I'm going to add new springs and oil for now, will get them revalved when money permits
> also hoping to get a pumper carb in the next year or 2
> ...


I was looking at a DR before I bought my wholly less practical and demanding EXC 500. 
But while I was, I got some great advice on which mods work and which are just pissing dollars away from this bloke. He's like some kind of DR guru.
If you're a DR man, this may be old news. If not, Vince knows his shit backwards. 

http://www.vincestrangmotorcycles.com.au/


----------



## Black Devil Dog (22/9/15)

Don't ride, but if I could afford one of these I'd probably get on it. once it was restored of course.







Apparently it sold at auction recently for $600,000. :blink:


----------



## AJS2154 (8/11/15)

I just saw this post and thought I would put a pic of my bike up.

I have been riding for a while now (started at 21, now 51). Before kids Boss Girl used to allow me a week or two per year for touring activities with the boys.....Cape Trib, Ayres Rock, Adelaide Grand Prix, Phillip Island etc. These days permission is far harder to obtain, but I did spend 3 weeks just before Christmas travelling to and around Tassie.

I own a Honda 1979 CB900F which I am in the process of restoring. I ride a Honda CBR1100XX; the Blackbird. Wonderful bike, great to tour on, and bags of go when needed.


----------



## Dave70 (9/11/15)

Returned home from Absolute Homebrew last Satuarday with my supplies to discover the Ducati celebrating its Italian-ness by leaking oil from its recently rebuilt Ohlins fork leg. 






Obviously feeling left out, the left side then showed its solidarity by following suit.
Bellissimo..


----------



## S.E (9/11/15)

malt & barley blues said:


> Probably didn't know what was in the crate, a bit like that TV show where they bid for the contents of a lock up prior to knowing whats inside.
> 
> I remember I think it was early to mid 60's when the Japanese bikes started arriving, I think Yamaha was the first, a mate of mine got one and we all laughed at him saying it would never last. :lol:


My brother bought one of those early Yamaha’s (with the kick start on the left) for £20 from a skinhead in the Crystal Palace pub in St Albans, Herts. The guy had apparently found it in the garage of a squat and registered it in his own name.

The Crystal was a great place to pick up bargains but looked a bit intimidating to outsiders. It always had a row of motorcycles outside and the patrons were an odd looking mix of skinheads, punks, Goths and Hells Angels. I’ve always thought it was probably the inspiration for Tarantino’s Dusk Till Dawn bar. :lol:

I bought a Triumph Bonneville 650 T120 in a similar deal and still have it in the UK.


----------



## fraser_john (9/11/15)

Dave70 said:


> Returned home from Absolute Homebrew last Satuarday with my supplies to discover the Ducati celebrating its Italian-ness by leaking oil from its recently rebuilt Ohlins fork leg.
> <snip>


This kind of thing makes you want to cry.... self rebuilt or shop rebuilt?


----------



## Dave70 (9/11/15)

fraser_john said:


> This kind of thing makes you want to cry.... self rebuilt or shop rebuilt?


Shop. Same Duc guy I've been using for years.
Ohlins need a bunch of expensive Swedish tools and expertise to work on. So that's me out on both counts. 
Hoping it might be a lack of use thing. But if I'm honest, its likely more of a dropping the front a little heavy after a wheely thing..


----------



## droid (9/11/15)

im 44 and had them on and off since 18, bikeless at the mo but here are my last two








for me the feeling of being free and being able to outrun most other things on the road... and riding a road that rises and falls with big sweeping bends - pity there's no time left to go off doing much of anything like that these days, one day...


----------



## fraser_john (9/11/15)

I ride just about every day, I don't own a car, but there is a car in the family, bike to work and whenever I have errands to run.

I love it, at 50, over 60% of my life spent riding bikes and probably over 20% not owning a cage.

Looking forward to second w/e in December where we are going from Geelong->Bright->Omeo->Sorrento->Geelong over three days. The mountain road is awesome.


----------



## droid (9/11/15)

that's my neck of the woods mate, well, this side of Hotham anyway, i'll find a pic of a time we got caught out up there


----------



## droid (9/11/15)

ive got a snow pic somewhere...but this wasn't much fun hehe






look familiar?


----------



## fraser_john (9/11/15)

droid said:


> ive got a snow pic somewhere...but this wasn't much fun hehe


hehehe, I hear ya, I lived in Ohio for ten years and used to really push my luck before wintering my bike, those first few snowy days, drivers would look at you like you had rocks in your head! As long the snow melts when it hits the ground, you are good to go, once it starts to stick, time to lay the bike away for a few months over there!


----------



## droid (9/11/15)

10years postie-ing....here's an old pic done up for some silliness at some point
now I have the new nbc 110 and one of the old bangers as a back-up (I have to buy them as a contractor postie) so anyway - fortunately I get to ride every day too, tho its for work and that is coming to an end this Christmas, then I won't have a motorbike at all, anything on two wheels is cool imho

peace out


----------



## Dave70 (9/11/15)

That foggy Hotham pick brings back some memories that I'd rather forget. We got hammered coming down the other side by the most pissing-est down storm in the history of storms (probably).
In the end we had to give up and pull over after a few to many close brushes with oncoming cars. Even creeping along in first was virtually impossible. Soaked to the bone and freezing. 
Luckily we managed to find the Hilltop Hotel amidst the downpour and order beer to calm our nerves.


----------



## droid (9/11/15)

@Dave70 - I don't think there's much worse than being wet and cold and on a bike, i'm sure it's good for our "character" but that's about it!
here is the pic I was thinking about. we had been down in bright and around that area, that's my mrs and the pic was taken just after she realised we were not going to keep going over the top. the lead bike was two-up and they came off with a busted rear footpeg and damaged pride - they came back past us and said no-way we're going back. it had been a wet and slippery ride from the other side and you can kind of pick it up in the pic how my mrs was feeling...

ended up going back around Melbs and down Monash back home - 750 odd k's and yep I only had a tinted visor (because i'm a dickhead) so I was sitting behind another guy basically tailgating for the last 200k's coz I couldn't see shit

phew! that's better got that off me chest haha


----------



## fraser_john (10/11/15)

droid said:


> snow.jpg
> @Dave70 - I don't think there's much worse than being wet and cold and on a bike, i'm sure it's good for our "character" but that's about it!
> here is the pic I was thinking about. we had been down in bright and around that area, that's my mrs and the pic was taken just after she realised we were not going to keep going over the top. the lead bike was two-up and they came off with a busted rear footpeg and damaged pride - they came back past us and said no-way we're going back. it had been a wet and slippery ride from the other side and you can kind of pick it up in the pic how my mrs was feeling...
> 
> ...


Ugh, that is not nice


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/11/15)

droid said:


> snow.jpg
> @Dave70 - I don't think there's much worse than being wet and cold and on a bike, i'm sure it's good for our "character" but that's about it!


Hitting a hail storm with hail the size of large marbles when your doing just a little bit over 100Kmh ( because we all know motorcyclists stick to the speed limit on open roads ) when you have already passed thru a storm and are soaking wet.

Did that between Cesnock and Branxton a few years back.....oh yeah...that was a shit load of fun...


----------



## Dave70 (10/11/15)

Insects are also a super thing to hit at speed. I think it was somewhere near Tumut on the Snowy Mts Hwy I plowed visor up through a swarm of what my brain instantly assumed to be bees or wasps. Next thing I'm on the roadside desperately clawing at my helmet like a man whos head was engulfed in a methanol fire. I could feel them crawling on my scalp. 
Turned out they were grasshoppers, or something. At least they didn't sting. Theres so much I dont know about entomology.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/11/15)

Yep, grasshoppers really do hurt and are surprisingly hard little fuckers when doing the ( once again ) posted speed limit. I hit a swarm a few years ago and the whole front of my helmet, jacket, pants, boots and bike was bright yellow...and it took some serious work to remove them when I got home and they had dried and were pretty much baked on


I also hit a Magpie once on the Ulan-Merriwa Rd ( again doing the speed limit )....hit me fair on the top right hand knuckles.....faaarrrkkk that hurt... got me stuffed how it missed the brake lever, that could have really ruined my day bigtime


----------



## 2much2spend (11/11/15)

Yep! It kills when you cop a bug or in my case a bee in the neck @ 60ks then it rolls down in to you're open jacket and sings you twice! 
Fucker!:angry:


----------



## fraser_john (16/12/15)

Ah forget to get posting these pics of our run across Hotham, fantastic three days, though first day was non stop dramas, one cylinder low on compression one bike, it also ended up having a leaking fuel pump AND then he got a flat tire! A four hour trip from Geelong to Bright took seven flaming hours! Massive hole in the tire, figured it had to be one of those ganged nails fallen off a tradies truck, we put four plugs in it and it still leaked.

Here are some pics.... mine is the silver Suzuki SV1000.

If you are in Omeo on a bike, head towards Mitta Mitta and stop at the Blue Duck, what a cracker of a road. I had about 1cm of chicken strips on either side of my tire, by the time I got there, look ma, no chicken strips.


----------



## Dave70 (16/12/15)

We did that goddam road - Omeo Hwy, when it was un sealed - on sports bikes - for 'something different'.What a top idea.. On fat tread less, useless for the dirt Pilot sport tyres it as like riding on ball bearings at times. 
I had my SS 900 with the pretty red fairing and expensive carbon Termis on the market at the time and that knowledge didn't help either. 30ks, much of it in first gear with _don't drop it, don't drop it, don't drop it - woh ****!! _echoing in my sweaty helmet.


----------



## fraser_john (16/12/15)

Dave70 said:


> We did that goddam road - Omeo Hwy, when it was un sealed - on sports bikes - for 'something different'.What a top idea.. On fat tread less, useless for the dirt Pilot sport tyres it as like riding on ball bearings at times.
> I had my SS 900 with the pretty red fairing and expensive carbon Termis on the market at the time and that knowledge didn't help either. 30ks, much of it in first gear with _don't drop it, don't drop it, don't drop it - woh ****!! _echoing in my sweaty helmet.


It is awesome now, sealed all the way to Mitta Mitta and on a 26c day with nice soft tires it is a great road.

That said.... we were at the Blue Duck having a frothie when an ambulance pulled in, followed by a Mica paramedic, then the helicopter went over and another ambulance drove past. Bloke on a Triumph jagged his footpeg in a little hard, lost traction and went over the edge. Internal injuries etc, but was said to be ok.


----------



## 2much2spend (22/12/15)

http://www.motorcycle-usa.com/2013/08/article/2014-honda-grom-125-first-ride/ had anyone seen these on the road in Australia? I know there being imported my a QLD mob, Honda won't being them here.
I think there awesome, would love to test ride one.
Been quoted $6k delivered to Brisbane


----------



## Dave70 (27/6/16)

Well done young man.

http://www.foxsports.com.au/motorsport/moto-gp/motogp-live-coverage-of-the-2016-dutch-tt-at-assen/news-story/f7e88fa03c7d48660cbd96a713732520


----------



## 2much2spend (27/6/16)




----------



## theQuinny (17/7/18)

Dave70 said:


> Three Japs and one Italian. Imported the YZ's from the states with the intent of doing a little vintage MX. Lack of time being what it is, have decided to give them a light restoration, flog the lot and buy a 1200 Multi s.
> The 400 and black bike will be seeing Bikepoint and E bay shortly.



Just spent the last few hours reading through this thread. Ahh ... the good old days. 

I'm reasonably sure Dave's still around ... I'm wondering what became of the YZ's. A bit hard to tell, but are they 465's? Maybe G or H models? I had a 465 H, a white one... awesome bikes - way too much horse power with no real way to stop them. Wish I still had one.


----------

